# Hay after Grazon



## stefanijoi (Jun 14, 2017)

Can you cut and bale hay that was treated with Grazon?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, you are supposed to keep it on the premises where grown and harvested during a growing period of 18 months after spraying.....BUT, there are exceptions....as always. It does have residual that can/will pass through with excrement and urine of livestock consuming the hay so if the manure is placed in someones garden it can kill their veggies.  But sometimes it is worth the trouble if you have certain nuisances like horse or bull nettle and others.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

And it will kill soybeans if manure is spread on field going to beans.

Had two guys ask if my hay was sprayed with Tordon/Grazon last yr.They were both selling the manure and the guys buying it didn't want any carry over from the chem.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I had a customer that told me one of their horse friends got some hay with a residual and it did a number on their garden.

I would really like to use GrazonNext XL, but it is restricted for 18 months. Interestingly enough, Grazon P+D (now sold as generic) is not restricted, but carries a residual - go figure.

There is a supplemental label for GrazonNext XL and some states do not have a restriction on it. Tennesee is one of these states. How is it possible that a guy in Bristol TN could use the stuff and within sight across the state line, a guy in Bristol VA cannot. Again - go figure.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

leeave96 said:


> How is it possible that a guy in Bristol TN could use the stuff and within sight across the state line, a guy in Bristol VA cannot. Again - go figure.


Politics.....the "go figure" is money. And that is GrazonNext HL.....the HL stands for High Load.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Buford (Oct 12, 2016)

So the upside is when my grazon hay goes thru my horses and back onto the hayfield and pastures I get some additional weed control from my very expensive Grazon? Sweet!!!


----------

